# More pendant backer plate variations



## YoYoSpin (Dec 17, 2009)

Hans Weissflog has been doing this kind of work for quite a while, and sells a lot of high-dollar pieces with very elaborate elliptical grove-cut embellishments. This 2" maple disk was turned with the help of Richard Joyner's pendant backer plate. Could be used as a box lid embellishment or turned into a piece of jewelry.


----------



## marter1229 (Dec 17, 2009)

Outstanding!

Where is the video?

Terry


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

That is amazing!


----------



## KenV (Dec 17, 2009)

Finsterwalder would be proud of your work too --


----------



## mickr (Dec 17, 2009)

I have followed his work for years..you make a great stab at this..I have tried on occasion and have had a devil of a time with the depths & making sure they open up, and then not going too far...:highfive: to you:smile-big:


----------



## wb7whi (Dec 18, 2009)

No video, no tutorial. How do we know this is not a photoshoped picture? 

I have the backer plate but would not know how to start something like that...good work.


----------

